# Jeffs Rub



## fishin1 (Oct 20, 2013)

When you order from Jeff's rubs do you get a recipe or any product?


----------



## erain (Oct 20, 2013)

Last I knew of, it was a recipe. Same for the sauce.


----------



## fishin1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks.... have you used it and what was your results.


----------

